

Learn Vim in a easy way - lichengcai
http://www.openvim.com/index.html

======
seewhat
Previous submission with comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3043866>

~~~
vijaydev
And it is just 10 spots below this entry right now having been submitted 18
hours ago.

